# animatronics advise needed



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

i was looking around haunt sites today and i came across this site:http://www.halloween2go.com/index.htm has anyone here heard of these guys before. i am thinking about ordering their first dvd and want to make sure there reputable and what not.:jol:


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!
I am thinking the $20 bucks is worth the risk.
AWESOME DEMO VIDEOS.
If they can stuff all that info into one DVD, I am in.
I am going to email them and see what they say.
VH


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

I emailed the guy last night and he replied with in an hour. That is a good sign!

Before I buy anything from the internet, I always send an email first just to see if the site is still active and how fast I get a response. 
No response or a response that takes over 18 hours does not get a penny from me.

I think I will order it and let you know.
This is exactly what I need (I hope) to be able to take my projects to the next level.
VH


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Village haunt taking it to the next level?

Your spider wiper was out of control!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

We have the creator of SpiderWiper here?

All should fall to their knees and worship the master!


Yes, I'm just about to order DVD 1 - he's replied to a question saying that yes, you get the PDFs in the cost as well.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

I bought the instant download of volume one for $15 bucks.
It has some things I already knew like the laser trigger and the basic 555 timer system.
But then it has instructions to make servo driver boards (Timed, audio, programmed, and computer control). There was enough detail and interesting items to validate the purchase. I don't know how much of it I will apply this year, but I am sure I will use some of it to enhance and develop new props.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Same here. A lot of it I won't use (I use Picaxes instead of 555 timers) but the construction methods are very handy. The PDF was better than the video IMHo but worth the money.

I have an Evil Clown mask that I haven't found a use for yet - I'll try making up his head armature to animate the mask.


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

good to hear that this is helping some people

i have 0 "zero" electronics experience so it might be nice to have a reference source, but does it help with the actual building the characters:jol:


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Not as much as I'd like in this first DVD but we'll see. I've given Dave some feedback.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2009)

Halloween2go is where I started when I had picked up some misc electronics parts. I picked up the first DVD and found it very informative. There are plenty of circuit diagrams and PBASIC code sets in the download that comes with it. At the end of vol 1 he covers how to construct an animated head/neck combo and how to animate the face. Also there is a section on constructing animated hands. 
He was creating a second dvd covering pneumatics which I think is out now too.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

SelcSilverhand said:


> Halloween2go is where I started when I had picked up some misc electronics parts. I picked up the first DVD and found it very informative. There are plenty of circuit diagrams and PBASIC code sets in the download that comes with it. At the end of vol 1 he covers how to construct an animated head/neck combo and how to animate the face. Also there is a section on constructing animated hands.
> He was creating a second dvd covering pneumatics which I think is out now too.


he does overview of pneumatics in second dvd he shows you one prop called 2 arms. and how to silicon skin, and then he reviews stuff from his first dvd, although he does show you how to do sound chips. I was hoping for some more pneumatic props. Its worth the 25$ if you are brand new to pneumatics


----------

